# Forum in English  > News  > Vulnerabilities  >  8 Microsoft Security Bulletins next week

## HATTIFNATTOR

On April 8th... Microsoft  is planning to release 8 Security Bulletins. 

Products affected:

Microsoft Project 2000 SR1, 2002 SR1 & 2003 SR2 
Windows 2000 SP4 
Windows XP SP2 
Windows 2003 Server SP1, SP2 
Windows Vista SP0, SP1 
Windows Server 2008 
VBScript 5.1, 5.6 
JScript 5.1, 5.6 
Internet Explorer v5.01 SP4, v6 SP1 & SP2, v7 
Microsoft Vision 2002 SP3, 2003 SP2 & SP3, 2007 SP0, SP1


They also plan to release some non-security updates (see http://support.microsoft.com/kb/894199/en-us#  and http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/wsus/bb466214.aspx for the list of items to be released)

The Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool will be updated next week. 

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-apr.mspx

See also Microsoft's Security Response Center's blog on the above at http://blogs.technet.com/msrc/archiv...ification.aspx

----------

